# Is there a way to go back to where we were...



## Blossssom (Aug 22, 2008)

in a thread if we have to leave?

Some of the threads are really long and it would be nice to simply go back to where we stopped reading instead of trying to FIND my last post 

Thank you *sniff*


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Aug 24, 2008)

It would be helpful if that feature worked after responding to a thread.  It's annoying to read up to page 6, respond, and then end up on page 12.  I have to remember which page I was on before responding, so that I could continue reading through the thread...just so I don't have to "surf" through the thread just to find where I was before. erplexed


----------



## firecracker (Aug 24, 2008)

6fiddy don't go that far!  lol


----------



## sylver2 (Aug 25, 2008)

Blossssom said:


> in a thread if we have to leave?
> 
> Some of the threads are really long and it would be nice to simply go back to where we stopped reading instead of trying to FIND my last post
> 
> Thank you *sniff*



YES..its called VIEW FIRST UNREAD

its located at the top left corner on the first page of every thread


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 25, 2008)

sylver2 said:


> YES..its called VIEW FIRST UNREAD
> 
> its located at the top left corner on the first page of every thread



Oh!  

Thanks beautiful... lemme check it out because some of Glib's threads go on into the next CENTURY!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow!  It really worked!  Glad that torture is over!

Thanks again, hair idol


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 25, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> It would be helpful if that feature worked after responding to a thread.  It's annoying to read up to page 6, respond, and then end up on page 12.  I have to remember which page I was on before responding, so that I could continue reading through the thread...just so I don't have to "surf" through the thread just to find where I was before. erplexed



If you use multi-quote, you can just grab the post you want to respond to, and respond to everything at once when you finish reading the thread.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> If you use multi-quote, you can just grab the post you want to respond to, and respond to everything at once when you finish reading the thread.



That's what I've been doing too, Kiya


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Aug 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> If you use multi-quote, you can just grab the post you want to respond to, and respond to everything at once when you finish reading the thread.


 
Thanks, I've been meaning to try that feature.


----------

